# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Διατροφή >  γνωμη για συνταγη αυγοτροφης

## giorgos@

υλικα .
3 αυγα 
ριγανι 
μελι
φρυγανια
βραζουμε τα αυγα .βγαζουμε τα τσοφλια και τα βαζουμε στον φουρνα για 5 λεπτα 
βαζουμε στο μπλεντερ τα τσόφλια  πολύ λίγη  ριγανι και 2 με 3φρυγανιες και βαζουμε το ψυλοκομενο μειγμα σε ενα πιατο
τώρα ψιλοκόβουμε τ αυγά με το μπλέντερ και τα Βαζουμε σε αλλο πιατο εννωνουμε τα δυο πιατα και προσθετουμε λιγο μελι. 
τι λετε η συνταγη ειναι καταλληλη η οχι

----------


## blackmailer

το μέλι δεν χρειάζεται νομίζω....υπάρχουν διάφορες συνταγές αυγοτροφής στο φόρουμ. ψάξε λίγο και θα βρείς...

----------


## giorgos@

την βρηκα στο ιντερνετ εβαλα λιγο λες να τα πειραξει ;

----------


## johnakos32

Απλη συνταγη τιποτα το σπουδαιο , εγω τα τσοφλια δεν θα τα εβαζα καν .. βαλε σουπιοκοκαλο καλυτερα.
Το μελι τωρα πως το εβαλες σε μια ξηρου τυπου αυγοτροφη χωρις ψήσιμο....; δεν μπορω να καταλαβω.

----------


## giorgos@

παιδια να βαλω το σαιτ ;

----------


## giorgos@

http://www.gouldianfinch.gr/GF_GEN_I...IATR_A0010.htm

----------


## jk21

εδω θα βρεις εδω και αρκετο καιρο (την εχουμε σχολιασει πολλες φορες )  κατι αντιστοιχο ,αλλα και πολλες αλλες στην ενοτητα των αυγοτροφων 

*Μια πολύ απλή αυγοτροφή σε 5 βήματα*εσυ γιατι πουλια ενδιαφερεσαι να κανεις; εχεις ανεβασει το θεμα στα ιθαγενη

----------


## giorgos@

για παραδεισια να τους δωδω η θα παθουν τπτ

----------


## jk21

μετεφερα το θεμα στην αντιστοιχη ενοτητα των παραδεισιων .... Νομιζω βρε Γιωργο οι ενοτητες ειναι αρκετα διακριτες για να τις μπερδευουμε και να ανοιγουμε θεματα οπου να ναι

για παραδεισια ειναι οκ μονο για περιοδο ταισματος νεοσσων (συνεχη χρηση ) ή για πτεροροια .Για αλλα διαστηματα θελει αραιη χρηση ,γιατι η διατροφη τους δεν ειναι τοσο λιπαρη (λογω κροκων ) οσο των καναρινιων και σαφως λιγοτερο αππο τα ιθαγενη ,που ειχες ανοιξει αρχικα το θεμα 


μελι μπορεις να βαλεις ,εκτος αν εχεις παρελθον με πουλακια που ειχαν μυκητες 

θα προτιμουσα τριμμενο σουπιοκοκκαλο μεσα της ,αντι τσοφλια ... αν τα ψησεις ,την ωρα που τα ψηνεις θα καταλαβεις τον ενα λογο ....

----------


## Pidgey

> ...
> θα προτιμουσα τριμμενο σουπιοκοκκαλο μεσα της ,αντι τσοφλια ... αν τα ψησεις ,την ωρα που τα ψηνεις θα καταλαβεις τον ενα λογο ....


Για πείτε για το τσόφλι. Μη με βάζετε τώρα να πάω να ψήνω τσόφλια. :Fighting0066:

----------


## jk21

οταν ψηνονται τα τσοφλια ,η οσμη που αναδυεται δεν ειναι οτι καλυτερο ....

το σουπιοκοκκαλο εκτος απο ασβεστιο ,εχει και ιωδιο

----------


## johnakos32

> το σουπιοκοκκαλο εκτος απο ασβεστιο ,εχει και ιωδιο


Αν αυτα που αγοραζουμε για σουπιοκοκκαλα ειναι σουπιοκοκκαλα και οχι ασβεστης...
Παντως εγω τσοφλια δεν θα εδινα γιατι η πιθανοτητες ακομα και 1%για σαλμονελα υπαρχουν.

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

To σουπιοκόκαλο θέλει κάποια επεξεργασία πριν το βάλουμε ? Βρήκα στην παραλία και λέω να το βάλω. Το έχω ξεπλύνει αλλά ακόμα διστάζω να το βάλω.

----------


## jk21

τα σουπιοκοκκαλα που πωλουνται ,ειναι μονο .... σουπιοκοκκαλα 

ο καρδουλες και τα αλλα σχηματα απο γυψο εχουν ασβεστιο αλλα δεν ειναι σουπιοκοκκαλα 

τα τσοφλια αν εκτος απο το βρασιμο ,ψηθουνε κιολας ,δεν εχουν θεμα σαλμονελλας (εννοειται τα εχουμε πλυνει τα αυγα πριν βρασθουν ,να εχουν φυγει ιχνη κουτσουλιας ) 



τελος θα ηθελα να πω κατι ως παραπονο .... υπαρχουν απο μελη γραμμενα υπεροχα θεματα που βρισκουμε ειτε στην ενοτητα των αρθρων 





> HomeForum*Άρθρα*



ειτε στα  υπομνηματα 

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/forumdi...BD%CF%8E%CE%BD


εδω βλεπουμε πανω πανω στα υπομνηματα ,θεμα για το Σουπιοκοκκαλο 


καλα ειναι να τα ψαχνουμε .ειναι κριμα τοση πληροφορια να μην προσπαθουμε να την βρουμε .ετσι δινουμε και ωθηση στα μελη να γραψουνε και νεα αρθρα ,που δεν θα  μεινουν με λιγοτερες αναγνωσεις απο ενα απλο θεματακι τσατοσυζητησης  ...

----------


## Pidgey

> τα σουπιοκοκκαλα που πωλουνται ,ειναι μονο .... σουπιοκοκκαλα 
> 
> ο καρδουλες και τα αλλα σχηματα απο γυψο εχουν ασβεστιο αλλα δεν ειναι ειναι σουπιοκοκκαλα


Εγώ πάντως όταν αρχικά είχα αγοράσει "σουπιοκόκκαλο" από petshop όταν το έξυσα λίγο δε μου έκανε για πραγαμτικό σουπιοκόκκαλο. Όταν μάλιστα το σύγκρινα με κανονικό σουπιοκόκκαλο μάλλον επιβεβαιώθηκα.

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Και όμως μέσα από ένα απλό θεματάκι τσατοσυζήτησης αναπτύσσονται και ανθρώπινες σχέσεις.
Πολύ σωστή η παρατήρησή σου να αναζητάμε πρώτα αλλά νομίζω ότι ένα φόρουμ έχει σα σκοπό την ανταλλαγή απόψεων και τη συζήτηση, και ας κουράζουν κάποια θέματα, και ας θεωρείτε οι πιο παλιοί ότι είναι χιλιοειπωμένα. 
Διαφορετικά δε θα υπήρχε φόρουμ, απλά μια ηλεκτρονική σελίδα με άρθρα.
Απλά καταθέτω την άποψή μου. Από τη στιγμή που είμαι στο φόρουμ οφείλω να δεχθώ τους όρους σας.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την παραπομπή για τα υπομνήματα. Ελπίζω να μην ξανακάνω άσκοπη ερώτηση στο μέλλον.  :Sign0007:

----------


## goshalim

Το τσοφλι μπορειτε να το δινετε αφοβα αφου ειναι καλη πηγη ασβεστιου 
Αφου βρασει καλα το αβγο αυτο διαλυετε στο μπλεντερ αναλογα με την αυγοτροφη που θα θελετε να φτιαξετε

----------


## jk21

Μαργαριτα αν το φορουμ δεν ηθελε το ανοιγμα θεματων και την αναπτυξη ανθρωπινων σχεσεων ,δεν θα ειχε το παρελθον ,παρον και μελλον που εχει ,με συγκεκριμενο υφος ,που και συ εχεις ηδη συναντησει εδω μεσα ,

Σε καμμια περιπτωση δεν αρκουμαστε οταν ενα μελος  ανοιγει συζητηση για κατι που ισως στο παρελθον εχει ειπωθει να ψαχνει το παλιο θεμα και να μην ανοιγει νεο ,για αυτο και θα δεις οτι και τα απλα μελη ,αλλα και η ομαδα σπευδει να παραθεσει θεματα με πληροτητα στο θεμα που ρωτιεται και παραλληλα συζητα αναλυτικα με το ενδιαφερομενο μελος ,καθε νεα ιδιαιτεροτητα για την συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση 

αν μαλιστα η ερωτηση ειναι ταυτοσημη με το παλιο θεμα ,τα συγχωνευουμε και δεν σβηνουμε το νεο 

δεν ζητησα ποτε να μην ανοιγονται νεα θεματα .Ειμαι εδω και απαντω σε οσα απο αυτα μπορω ,καθε μερα .Αυτο που ζητησα ,ειναι παραλληλα τα μελη να αναζητουν οχι την δυσκολη για να βρεθει πληροφορια ,αλλα την συγκεντρωμενη στην πλουσια αρθρογραφια και στα ξεχωρισμενα για ευκολη ευρεση απο τα μελη ,υπομνηματα .Ειλικρινα αξιζει τον κοπο ! 




Νικο εννοεις οτι ηταν κατι σε σχημα σουπιοκοκκαλου αλλα δεν ειχε το γνωστο πισω κελυφος του σουπιοκοκκαλου; τι μορφη ειχε;

----------


## Pidgey

Δεν είχε τη σκληρή επιφάνεια πίσω. Απλά στις άκρες περιμετρικά πίσω γινόταν πιο καφέ. Είχε τη μορφή κανονικού σουπιοκόκκαλου εξωτερικά, όμως έδειχνε επεξεργασμένο και όταν το θρυμάτησα επίσης. Μπορεί να έπεσα στην περίπτωση, πάντως έχω διαβάσει και άλλες παρόμοιες εμπειρίες από τα έτοιμα.

----------

